# need advice on my education degrees



## itsmerishi (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to file immigration for Canada under express entry. I am finance professional with 14 years of exp in financial planning.

I have been searching to check whether my education degrees are valid for Canadian immigration.

I have Bachelors degree in Commerce from Panjab University (correspondence)
MBA Finance degree from Sikkim Manipal university- Distance education

Will I be able to get points for both degrees? 

Recently I visited few agents who said my MBA degree is not recognized by ECA while others said it was.

Can some one guide me on this or is there any link to check this?

Regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsmerishi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to file immigration for Canada under express entry. I am finance professional with 14 years of exp in financial planning.
> 
> ...



The university where you did your Bachelor's is legit but the other university doesn't look legitimate. There is some controversy about it and whether degrees will be recognized, even within India. As such, it is _highly_ unlikely that a degree from there will be acceptable here.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There's only 1 way to find if your education qualifies, and in what way it will qualify, for Canadian immigration: get an official assessment:
WES Canada - Credential Assessment for Immigrants 
Please do this before you spend $1 at consultant fees (unless the consultant signs a document that they will refund you all your fees if you don't get a visa. LOL )


----------



## AbdulSaboor (Oct 5, 2016)

*16 years of Education outside Canada*

Hi Guys, 

I have done a 2 year Bachelor's in Arts (B.A) degree from University of Punjab - Pakistan and then a 2 year MBA degree from Cardiff - UK. Will WES consider this equivalent to Canadian masters, where i have just completed 16 years of education in total. 

Regards,
Abdul


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No. A 2 year postsecondary education is in best cases a diploma, not a degree. So adding 2 extra years on top of that may, if you are very lucky, become a Bachelor degree, but may also result in 'some university courses' or just a college diploma.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AbdulSaboor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have done a 2 year Bachelor's in Arts (B.A) degree from University of Punjab - Pakistan and then a 2 year MBA degree from Cardiff - UK. Will WES consider this equivalent to Canadian masters, where i have just completed 16 years of education in total.
> 
> ...



Check with WES but it is _highly_ unlikely that your BA will be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree as it takes four years to do a BA here. Plus, the Pakistani education system is nowhere near as good as ours is. Your two degrees combined are likely only the equivalent of a four year Canadian BA. Personally, I'm shocked that Cardiff even let you in.

And it is unlikely that you will be considered to have completed sixteen years of education as high school doesn't count. They will be looking at post-secondary, not high school, and you do not have sixteen years of post-secondary education.


----------



## AbdulSaboor (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi, 

Thanks for your brief reply. I do have a PGD - Level 7 which basically let me enroll for the MBA program. However, the fact of the matter is that i won't be able to get a WES assessment equivalent of a canadian master's. Appreciate your useful comment.

Regards,
Abdul Saboor


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AbdulSaboor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your brief reply. I do have a PGD - Level 7 which basically let me enroll for the MBA program. However, the fact of the matter is that i won't be able to get a WES assessment equivalent of a canadian master's. Appreciate your useful comment.
> 
> ...



PGD level 7 is completely meaningless here in Canada.


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey Abdul, congrats on your Cardiff MBA. Having completed a university course in a foreign country is something to be proud of, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. That said, employers in Canada prefer degrees from NA universities to UK ones or from elsewhere in the heathen world. Which doesn't say it's not worth trying. 

Good luck!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kanadanicht said:


> Hey Abdul, congrats on your Cardiff MBA. Having completed a university course in a foreign country is something to be proud of, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


Nobody said that.




> That said, employers in Canada prefer degrees from NA universities to UK ones or from elsewhere in the heathen world. Which doesn't say it's not worth trying.



If you don't think employers here accept UK degrees then you are woefully ignorant of the facts and probably shouldn't be commenting.

But, more importantly, it has nothing to do with employers - it has to do with the education systems in places like Pakistan not being up to Canadian standards. In Pakistan you can get a B.A. in two years. Here in Canada that would only earn you a college diploma and a B.A. would take you twice as long (4 years) to earn here. Pakistan's education system is inferior to ours, and qualifications (I do not want to call them degrees because they are not) earned there should not be considered equivalent to Canadian qualifications.


----------

